# Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)



## Swoshinima (14. Juni 2015)

*Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Hallo zusammen. Da mein PC mittlerweile schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, möchte ich ihn nun aufrüsten. Beim CPU-Kühler bin ich mir jedoch noch nicht so sicher-In meiner Auswahl stehen derweil der:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Scythe Mugen 4
Scythe Mugen MAX
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2

Kühlen sollen sie einen i7 3820. Der Rest (Ram: Coisar 8gb 1600, Nvidia 560ti-Wir bald getauscht,Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3) übersiedelt demnächst wahrscheinlich in ein fractal define r5.

Also lautet meine Frage, ob ihr persönlich Erfahrung mit diesen Kühlern gemacht habt, wie ihr sie findet und welcher von den oben genannte die Beste ist.

lg Swoshinima


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Keiner der oben genannten für deine CPU.

Ich würde gleich den Dark Rock Pro 3 nehmen.

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)

Bei einem Quadchannel unterstützendem Board/Plattform nur 2 Ramriegel zu verbauen kann ich persönlich nicht verstehen, du verschenkst so Leitung.


----------



## Aldeguerra (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ausserdem muss es heissen "der beste CPU KÜHLER" und nicht Lüfter :-p


----------



## retroelch (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Nicht *Lüfter* sondern *Kühler*, ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum das so oft verwechselt wird.
JA, bei den meisten *Kühlern* ist ein Lüfter inklusive, aber man kauft einen Kühler.

Du solltest auch schreiben  ob du einen besonders leisen oder einfach leistungsstarken Kühler haben willst, dann könnte man besser auf deine Wünsche eingehen.
Da du schon ein gedämmtes Gehäuse besitzt würde ich mich für den Mugen Max oder dem Himallaja entscheiden.


----------



## the_leon (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Macho!!!
und ich trottel hab mich vertippt und für Brocken gestimmt...
Aber MACHO!!!


----------



## azzih (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Der beste bis 40€ist der Himalaya2, vorausgesetzt du hast die 17cm Platz im Gehäuse. Leistet von allen genannten am meisten und Lautstärketechnisch isser nicht zu hören .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Für 40,-€ bekommst Du hier perfekte Kühlleistung. Ich hatte aber mit der Montage Probleme, weil die Backplate zu stark auf den CPU-Halter drückt:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Er ist kühler als ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 , und kostet erheblich weniger:
Ungleiches Trio im Test | Awardfabrik


----------



## facehugger (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Mein Brocken 2 hat mit dem i7-4770k@4,4Ghz samt angepasster Spannung im PC-Alltag keinerlei Probs und dabei ist er sehr leise. Trotzdem würde ich (wegen der nochmals besseren Leistung) wohl eher zum Mugen Max oder zum Thermalright Macho raten...

Gruß


----------



## drebbin (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Brocken 2 mit einem 2ten Lüfter an der Rückseite!!! Hat im r5 auch Platz


----------



## Swoshinima (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten 

@MehlstaubtheCat   Mhm ja ich glaub der wäre noch besser, aber 70€ für nen CPU-KÜHLER (^^) sind mir ein bisschen zu viel.

@retroelch   Da das r5 ein slient Gehäuse ist, möchte ich natürlich auch einen leisen Lüfter, der mit den beiden mitgelieferten vom r5 eine gute Kühlleistung erreicht. (i7 3820 wird relativ warm)

@azzih   Bei der Lautstärke schneidet der Macho immer besser ab und der Alpenföhn leistet bis zu 108m³/h, der Macho 28.7-125m³/h:

Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 im Test

@interessierterUser   Der sieht ja schon nicht schlecht aus ^^ Welche Temperaturen erreichst du mit dem KÜHLER+(lüfter) xD ?

@drebbin   Also selbst noch einen montieren?

lg Swoshinima


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Schau dich mal im Marktplatz um, da stehen gerade einige Testmuster zum Verkauf.

Ansonsten würde ich noch den Arctic Freezer i30 mit ins Rennen schicken.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ich hab 3x den Thermalright Macho 2 Rev A verbaut:
- Intel Quad Core Q6600
- Amd Phenom ii x4 955
- Intel Xeon E3-1231-v3
.. kann absolut nicht meckern, geht unter Last nie über 55°, 
da ist man richtig angekommen


----------



## Zyklon83 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er ist kühler als ein BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 , und kostet erheblich weniger:
> Ungleiches Trio im Test | Awardfabrik



Komisch die Test die ich gesehen habe war der Ninja immer 4-5°C schlechter als der DRP 3

Kauf dir den Macho 2 damit machste nichts falsch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*



Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Komisch die Test die ich gesehen habe war der Ninja immer 4-5°C schlechter als der DRP 3


Wo finde ich Tests zum Ninja 4? Ich habe bisher erst den einen verlinkten gefunden und wollte hier eigentlich noch selber einen schreiben. Ansonsten gibt es nur Kurzreviews.

Wie gut wäre der Ninja 4 wohl mit zwei Lüftern? Außerdem unterstützen Gehäuselüfter durch seine Größe enorm. Ein Test im offenen Tischaufbau ist darum wenig aussagekräftig.

Nachtrag:
hier kommt er nicht so gut weg, aber gut, man muss den Preis  mit eingeziehen:  .::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for live::.


----------



## Swoshinima (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Der ninja 4 scheint also auch nicht das gelbe vom ei zu sein. Meine beiden favoriten sind jetzt der Himalaya 2 und der Macho rev b.

Welcher ist besser?
Preis ist gleich, aber wer kühlt besser und wer ist auch noch leiser? Habt ihr die beiden schonmal vergleichen können? Welchen soll ich nehmen?

Lg Swoshinima


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power


Benchmarks: Kühlleistung und Lautstärke

Wäre meine Wahl.


----------



## Sysnet (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Cryorig R1 Ultimate Oder Prolimatech Genesis (am besten in die Black Edition wegen der schönen Optik).

Von der Liste den True Spirit 140.


----------



## Swoshinima (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Die sprengen leider das Budget, auch der true spirit + versand kostet in Ö über 60€ und ist damit zu teuer. 

Also Himalaya 2 oder Macho rev b?


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Den himalaya 2 hab ich selbst noch nicht verbaut, den Mach dagegen schon und kann ihn empfehlen. Ich wäre aus Mangel an eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Alpenföhn also für den Macho.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Mugen Max, Thermalright Macho Rev. B/True Spirit. Die Kühlleistung dieser Freezer mit 140mm-Propeller unterscheidet sich nur unwesentlich und auf 75% gedrosselt sind die auch recht ruhig. Du hast die Qual der Wahl...

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Da der True Spirit von ihm schon aussortiert wurde, bleiben nur no h Mugen Max und Macho.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da der True Spirit von ihm schon aussortiert wurde, bleiben nur no h Mugen Max und Macho.


Und der Würfel

Gruß


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Mein Fav und verbauter ist der;

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Mein Fav und verbauter ist der;
> 
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B



bei mir auch!!


----------



## Swoshinima (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Sonst noch jemand, der Erfahrungen mit den CPU-Kühlern hat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Um die Ankreuzmöglichkeiten zu erweitern, ein Kühlmonster für 38,-€, erst recht, wenn Du einen zweiten Lüfter dran hängst, bringt bei meinem i5-4670K bei Volllast 10°C gegenüber einem Brocken Eco, nur mit der Montage muss man schauen, bei mir gab es Ärger:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Montagebilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uehler-im-preisvergleich-vorbestellbar-2.html die letzten Beiträge habe ich mit Bildern versehen.


----------



## Swoshinima (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Preislich passt er, da er aber einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt ist er nicht besonders leise. (Ninja4: 4-29.5dB   ///   Macho: 15-21dB   ///   Alpenföhn2: 20db)

Hat der Luftdurchsatz einen großen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung?

Edit: Da ich in Österreich lebe, kosten mich alle 3 ca ähnlich viel-Der Preis ist somit kein Kriterium.


----------



## drebbin (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ich bleibe hierbei - was ich selbst im System habe und mich glücklich stellt darf ich auch weiterempfehlen:

1 x EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)

45€ und ohne Versandkosten wenn du Nachts bei MF bestellst


----------



## hoodywoody (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Natürlich fallen VK an, erst ab 100€ wird beim midnightshopping die VK erlassen.


----------



## Swoshinima (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Lebe halt leider in Österreich... Mindfactory wir da schwierig!


----------



## BigBasti83 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ich habe selber eine Frage hab mir meinen Rechner zusammen gestellt bei mindfactory und  wollte mal wissen ob ich den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 pcgh Edition in ein corsair carbide spec 03 verbaut bekomme😯😯😯


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Mit einerm zweiten Lüfter, oder mit etwas höheren Drehzahlen ist der Ninja 4 ganz ganz vorn mit dabei!

Test: Scythe Ninja 4 - Messungen 4,3 Ghz Standardausstattung


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*



Swoshinima schrieb:


> Preislich passt er, da er aber einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt ist er nicht besonders leise. (Ninja4: 4-29.5dB   ///   Macho: 15-21dB   ///   Alpenföhn2: 20db)
> 
> Hat der Luftdurchsatz einen großen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung?
> 
> Edit: Da ich in Österreich lebe, kosten mich alle 3 ca ähnlich viel-Der Preis ist somit kein Kriterium.


Sei nicht albern, die Werte kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Unterliegen keiner gemeinsamen Norm 

Wenn man Kühlleistung und Laufruhe der Lüfter zusammenzieht, dann würde ich mich für einen Macho Rev. B oder Brocken 2 entscheiden.
Der Scythe ist auch super, keine Frage. Allerdings machen deren Lüfter immer einen extrem billigen Eindruck.
Am leistungsfähigsten und zugleich leisesten ist immernoch der TY-147A des Macho! Der wäre auch meine erste Wahl in der Liga.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ich kann über den GLideStream des Ninja 4 nichts negatives berichten, sehr sehr laufruhig. Hätte sonst auch nicht Gold bekommen 
Der TY-174A ist aber auch toll keine Frage.

Der True Spirit Power hat durch die 8mm Heatpipes eine enorme Leistung!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der beste Lüfter für ca. 40€ ? (Macho-Brocken 2-Mugen-True Spirit-Alpenföhn)*

Ruhig laufen sie, das ja (zumindest für den Anfang), aber beim 140er hat mich die Vearbeitung arg verunsichert. Die einzelnen Blätter sind wirklich sehr dünn und auch nicht besonders robust. Habe sogar schon Bilder gesehen, in denen welche abgebrochen sind 

Der 120er sieht ja immerhin etwas solider aus, hat dafür dann aber auch weniger Fördervolumen und vorallem Luftdruck. Letzteren leistet der 147A übrigens tadellos - zeugt unter anderem auch von seinem Design, welches man sich bei Noctua abgeguckt hat


----------

